# cherry limb swing



## murphy4trees (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puTjkI9qSfs

short and sweet.... 72 seconds


----------



## Treetom (Sep 6, 2010)

*Good Shot, Daniel*

What make of pole saw are you using?


----------



## flushcut (Sep 6, 2010)

Quick and dirty, nice!


----------

